# Mt Guyot and the Bonds



## RJ (Jul 25, 2001)

My wife and I and maybe a friend want to do an overnighter over the Bonds during the third week of August. We were planning on hiking over Mt Hale and camp the night at Mt Guyot campsite before hiking out over the bonds the next day via the Lincoln woods trail.


I posted a brief question on the AMC hiking journal page asking if starting on Tuesday or Wednesday would be best to secure a platform and someone posted back that I should skip Mt Hale and come in via the Zealand trail. I was wondering if anyone has hiked to Guyot campsite via Mt Hale and if that was a tad too much for one day? We want to set up camp at Guyot and hike to West Bond on the same day before completing the Bonds the next day.  Any suggestion?


----------



## SherpaKroto (Jul 26, 2001)

I believe the advice that you got on HJ is on the money. The climb up Zeacliff is steep. The trail to Guyot is longer than is seems. Definitely see the sunset from West Bond. Like they said, Hale is easy to get back to, the Bonds are not. - SherpaKroto


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 26, 2001)

FYI - the Hiker Journal thread SherpaKroto is referring to is here.

By the way, how exactly do you pronounce Guyot? Is it "gee-oh", "goy-et", or something else? If it's "gee-oh", is the G pronounced like the car, Geo, or like the word "gear"? Thanks.


----------



## RJ (Jul 26, 2001)

The way a caretaker at the Galehead Hut pronounced it was: gi - o. The first syllable sounds like the Karate uniform (gi) the second syllable is a standard long (o). Therefore the pronunciation would be ( gi - o ).


----------



## pedxing (Sep 15, 2001)

RJ I just read your trip report.  I enjoyed reading it and am really glad it went well.


----------



## RJ (Sep 17, 2001)

Thanks PedXing. I hope to hike with you again.


----------

